# live steam engine kits (under $100.00)



## microguy (Apr 2, 2012)

I would like to know if there is live steam engine kits that are under $100. It needs to be G scale. Either ready kits or need machine. I do have sherline lathe and mill machine. I am new on it.


Microguy


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

I am not trying to be a "Smart guy", but why would you think that you could find a steam locomotive in that price range when your $100 limit will maybe get you two used plastic cars? 

IMHO, you are being extremely unrealistic; I have never heard of such a thing in any scale. You are lucky to get a reasonable quality plastic HO scale diesel for $100. 

Maybe Ryan, Jason, Charles, or Iceclimber know of such a thing.


----------



## waynesal46 (Dec 29, 2012)

cheapest kit I have seen is $285 on ebay for a ruby kit several months ago. 
Wayne Colleran 
SA#1946


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

You can get a graham industries one cylinder mill engine for $95 last i knew. They are neat little engines but not yet a locomotive. 

for that kinda price you have to be inventive! you can make all kinds of cool stuff from "junk" especially with a mill and lathe in hand! I might start out with something like the BARGS project engine, all the parts except sprockets and chain can be made pretty easily if you have the motivation and are willing to learn. It helps to keep costs down if you have a scrap dealer you can comb for good junk...scrap drain pipe for boilers, bits of brass for machining wheels or cylinders etc. 

http://www.grahamind.com/hm1.html


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Eric 

When the OP said "engine kit...G scale", I presumed he meant a COMPLETE locomotive kit. I don't think the BAGRS project engine is complete, is it?


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.ministeam.com/acatalog/Trains-Hielscher.html 
See the item second from the top. It is HO but they can't get any cheaper.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.john-tom.com/html/SteamPlans.html 

start making chips! 

Manfred


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

I have yet to get an order of live steam fittings (just parts) out of the yUK for under the $50 mark.....just sayin'.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

It can be done for under $100 just not as a kit: this one uses the afore mentioned junkyard parts...used copper drain pipe for a boiler$2/pound at the time, a couple of pieces of K&S brass $10 maybe, Brass rod from the junkyard another at @2/pound 3 gears at $15 each (I got them free from junk at work) some hardwood, free, and a bunch of imagination THAT is the ticket to ride. I did need a lathe and a torch for soldering the boiler...soft solder works, it just isn't the NEARLY as good as real silver solder($30/oz) this old beast still works after 20+years!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat build Eric. You showed some good imagination and creativity there.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont remember exactly what my "Bagrs type" locomotive ended up costing total, but it was probably about $200.
($100 for the Heritage steam engine kit, then another $100 for everything else.)

Sulpher Springs no longer exists, so I dont think a complete kit is available anymore for the Bagrs parts (gears, wheels, chain, etc)
so you will have to find new sources for individual parts..But an operating Bagrs locomotive can be built for $150 to $200,
depending on how complicated (or not) you choose to make it..(probably closer to $200 these days) 

As for "Under $100"..well, that's pretty much impossible..
(except maybe for something like a stripped down used Ruby)
but around $200 is quite doable with a locomotive like the Bagrs..

Link to the original and "standard" Bagrs Basic Project Engine.
photo:










Link to Scots modified Bagrs locomotive. 
Photo:









Midwest Heritage Kit for $125 

Scot


----------



## microguy (Apr 2, 2012)

I want to thank you for all your input. I guess I was wrong about the price. I see that Midwest 980 for about $80.00 or Midwest 987 for $120.00. I am not sure what is the difference between those two Midwest 980 and 987. Can someone tell me what is the difference? Do most people use Midwest 980 for Bagrs or use other brand or make their own? I would like to see picture who has made Bagrs or simpler loco. 

Hey Eric I like your loco. I see that you don't use chain. You use gears. Do you have a blueprint that I can take a look? 

Microguy


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By microguy on 31 Jan 2013 04:04 PM 
I see that Midwest 980 for about $80.00 or Midwest 987 for $120.00. I am not sure what is the difference between those two Midwest 980 and 987. Can someone tell me what is the difference? Do most people use Midwest 980 for Bagrs or use other brand or make their own? I would like to see picture who has made Bagrs or simpler loco. 
Microguy 



I would *definitely* recommend spending the extra money for the "Midwest 987 for $120.00"..
unless you dont mind soldering your own boiler..

The "Midwest 987 for $120.00" kit comes with the boiler all put together, and a different "engine" that is a nicer casting..
While the "Midwest 980 for about $80.00" kit comes with a boiler that is just a flat sheet of brass, and a more primitive "engine" unit..

I know a guy who ordered the cheaper kit, not knowing what the differences were, and 10 years later the kit remains unbuilt..

of course, if you actually *want* the challenge of soldering the boiler, then the cheaper kit might be worth it to you!
but for me, it was definitely worth it getting the more expensive kit..

Scot


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Microguy,
Here is my interpretation of a Midwest driven loco. I soldered my own. The one truck configuration was adapted from a photo of a similar contraption.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I have 2 Midwest kits in the attic. Would need to see what one, I know the boilers were pre soldered. PM me in you are interested.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Mr Microguy-- 

The engine I built was made using parts I had on hand. I had the engine and boiler from a steam launch that I didn't much like and gears from long defunct project at work. there is no drawing just puttin stuff together. I have a very small pinion on the engine 12teeth? and a larger gear on the axle 60teeth? and a large gear serving as an idler between the two 120 teeth? it is certainly kinda cool but no better than the chain and sprocket system and more fiddly with respect to dimensions and locataions.


----------



## Mk (Jan 7, 2013)

Microguy 

I am 13 years old and decided to build my first gauge one locomotive, without plans, but from photo's. My dad only has a lathe and no milling machine, I think you would find it easier building a loco with your machines. 
If you a prepared to build everything yourself and if you work on it every Saterday it could be finished in about 1-5 years depending on the details and the type of loco. Here's a link to a guy that built a loco in 4 years http://members.chello.nl/e.stroetinga/Royal Scot.htm. If you want plans you can either get it for free at http://www.john-tom.com/html/SteamPlans.html or buy it at http://www.blackgates.co.uk/ they have castings, plans, tools, barstock and boiler fittings. Hope you find what's best for you.


----------

